# what to do with a 55gal tank?



## n21981606 (Aug 8, 2010)

so i got a good deal on a second 55gal tank. im not 100% sure what to do with it. i have cichlids in my other tank and i like the colours of them. i need some thing low maintenance as currently i do travel often for work at lengths of 2 weeks at a time. i have seen some nice planted tanks but i have never had one and the only plants i have now are a week old set of java fern. i see lots of people with shrimps but i dont know what the draw to that is either? and 55 gal would probably be too big? 

anyways open to ideas and pics would be great too. thanks


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

How about another cichlid tank, you can have one peacocks the other zebras? Or maybe a set up of Aricans and the other Tanganyikans. I think this may be what I do with my 2 90g if I ever find my 180 gallon set up.

Good luck with it whichever way you decide to go.


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

If you're somewhere between cichlids and a planted tank, you could try South American cichlids in a planted tank. That way you have your cichlids and you get to give plants a shot if you like.


----------

